# Camera-computer connection for instant viewing



## Matthew (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all! I recently got a Nikon D60 and am wondering how to instantly show a captured image on a computer. Can I connect the camera to a PC (well, Mac in my case) and have the image I captured show up in a program like Photoshop? Or a different program? I want to use this for those occasions where I can take a picture with the camera connected to my laptop as well as for frame-by-frame animation. Any help is appreciated


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

In your camera Users Manual pages 82 and 156 for info on tethered shooting, page 141 for making stop motion movies.

For other options the Google search engine (and others) can find other things on the Internet that may be available.


----------



## boogschd (Aug 5, 2009)

try DIYPhotobits.Com's Camera Control 4.0 ?

i used that to make a timelapse 

Download &#8212; DiyPhotoBits.com &#8212; A few bits and pieces about photography


----------



## Matthew (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------



## jcblitz (Aug 14, 2009)

I use Sofortbild - Mac Tethered Shooting on my mac.


----------

